
How Jason Bourne Stores His Bitcoin (2014) - sowbug
https://maxtaco.github.io/bitcoin/2014/01/16/how-jason-bourne-stores-his-bitcoin/
======
sowbug
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083393)

I reposted this because I'd like to hear how people are solving the problem
three years later.

